# Another Shawshank knife



## TRfromMT (Nov 23, 2019)

I posted this some time back:

https://woodbarter.com/threads/spalted-oak-bushcrafter.33088/#post-448141

Subsequent to that knife I did a second piece for the guy, who showed the knives to the land owner who had the Oak tree that supplied the material. The land owner recently asked me to do a knife for him, too. I got about 10 blocks of material in trade.

WIP photos...



 

 




The blade is an ESEE 4. Commercially available, about $100 and pretty easy project knife. Outstanding blade steel, so they make good donor knives.







Some pics of some of the blocks before stabilizing....



 




I will add pictures as this progresses.

View attachment 174427

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## TRfromMT (Nov 24, 2019)

More WIP... Out of the clamps and ready for more grinding/finish work. I went with brass and copper mosaic pins.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TRfromMT (Nov 24, 2019)

Sanded to 800 grit and the first coat of oil...

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 25, 2019)

Nice job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2019)

Woo! I love the wood you used. The pins are suhweet!
Those knives are awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2019)

What did you use for the spacer material?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TRfromMT (Nov 26, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> What did you use for the spacer material?



The liners are 1/16" canvas micarta.


----------



## Strider (Dec 2, 2019)

That is just gorgeous piece of wood! It's like a language actually!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mxf339 (Jun 11, 2020)

These look awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

